# Mold (?) in crawl space



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah, but what is the cost?


----------



## AndyJones (Mar 9, 2006)

Its probably going to add 15-20% to the cost of the lumber. Sure that sounds like a lot, but how much is your time worth? Do you want to spend 2-3 days cleaning off the mold? Do you want to have to sort through every piece of lumber that hits the job-site to make sure it is free of mold? I offer it like an upgrde, just like I offer granite countertops. Ultimately I leave it up to the homeowner, but I find more often than not they appreciate the protection. And when it come down to it, we're talking about 1-2% added the the overall cost of the home. Its a CYA (Cover Your Ass) world we live in, and if making sure my customers are never exsposed to moldy lumber limits my liability, its more than worth it. YOur crazy to think mold exsposure isn't going to be a major issue along the lines of asbestos here in the near future.


----------

